# New Old Stock Affect on Value?



## DeathCollector (Jul 1, 2014)

Good Afternoon everyone. This is my first post so I will start by saying Hello. I collect mainly Poisons and have started to do so since last year. Hoping to learn and share information here as time goes by. My main question for this thread started with browsing Norm Hecklers Past Auction Catalogs looking for Poisons I noticed Auction 103 Lot 157 which was a lot of 50 new old stock 4 1/4'' kr-14's . Are these new recently discovered examples? And if so shouldn't a discovery and sale of so many kr-14's affect the average value of the Kr-141/4''size whether or not the person who won them actually splits them up? Note kr-14's usually sell for around $150-$200 each and  sometimes more. Whoever won this lot got them for around $25-$30 Each... Link: http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/103/[attachment=157-6.jpg]   Kr-14    [attachment=157-2.jpg][attachment=157-3.jpg] LOTS  OF KR-14's


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 1, 2014)

I've heard stories of large lots of one type of bottle being found and the value decreasing. I don't know how rare KR-14s are, so I don't know how 50 more would affect value... If they were newly found together, that is.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeathCollector (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!KR-14's  around the 4''size from what I know seem to be scarce or at least uncommon enough to warrant prices above $100. If only i could verify if the ones above were newly discovered out of some old pharmacy,factory, or wherever. And whoever bought them or whoever bought them from the auction winner does not seem to be flooding the ebay market with them either.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 2, 2014)

This is interesting news.  We had a person sell like 4-5 of these bottles on ebay a few years ago.  These bottles would have easily sold for $400+ if sold individually and spread out over time.  But this guy put all of them in different lots at the same time, effectively lowing his chances of selling themat a good price ( in fact, I see the last one pop up now and then, each time at a lower price).  I did get one of them for a lot less.  And it was unused as these are.  So I'm thinking these may have come from this batch of bottles.  The small ones start at $300 and go up to $2000 for the 6 5/8".  But as we can see, some sizes can be more common than others.  So with the introduction of such a find, the value of this size will drop lower than any other size.  Yes, it's still a rare bottle, but this size would now be dropped to a 3-4 instead of a 5 (being the most rare of 10 or less known).


----------



## DeathCollector (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for the information . I guess the prices I have seen most recently on ebay for kr-14's in the 4'' size may have already been the result of the market being flooded with this new discovery. The lowest I've seen for a 4'' kr-14 was around $150 buy it now and more often around $200 vs the $300 and up price you mentioned.


----------

